# A hitchhiker's logbook



## Matt Derrick (May 26, 2016)

I've had this bookmarked for a while and thought it might be of use to people that are really into hitchhiking:

http://www.hitchlog.com/en

Basically it's a place to catalog your hitchhiking adventures but also share previous experiences and possibly find others to hitchhike with or get rides from.


----------



## Lulu1980 (Jul 17, 2016)

Love it thanks


----------

